# First Crack Time & Temperature.



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Since upgrading my Hottop P I am finding first crack appears to arrive at a much lower temperature than previously.

Generally beans are reaching 1st crack around an indicated 185C/195C. Prior to fitting the new Omega temp probes, with the computerisiation, 1st usually arrived around 195C/203C according to the chute cover probe I used at that time.

I am thinking that maybe the new TCs positioning for the BT & ET are showing their effect. The bean mass position is well into the beans, or perhaps the new probes are more accurate.

Whatever, I am finding the results are outstanding & the overall roasting time is consistent with time previously recorded over quite a few years. I now have a 'dwell' (gap between 1st crack end & 2nd crack start) time of around 2.5 minutes for most roasts.


----------

